# PCGH SSAA Downsampling Tool funktioniert nicht



## eternal-blue (29. November 2010)

Ich bekomme das SSA Tool mit der Treibersignatur nicht zum laufen. Vieleicht hat hier irgendwer ne Idee wie das gehen soll.

Ich starte die GUI, wähle die z.b. crysis.exe aus, und starte über die GUI das SSAA Tool. Aber ich kann in Crysis dann trotzdem nur 1920x1200 auswählen.

Ich hab x Spiele probiert, überall das selbe, keine Fehlermeldung, das Tool läuft laut Taskmanager auch im Hintergrund, aber es funktioniert nicht.

Das "Orginal" ohne GUI und Treibersignatur funktioniert komischerweise ohne Probleme. Aber ich hab mir extra die aktuelle Ausgabe gekauft um nicht jedes mal die blöde Treibersignatur ausschalten zu müssen.

Jemand ne Idee warum das nicht klappt?

System:
Windows 7 64bit
Asus Rampage II
Core I7 720
HD 5870 mit Catalyst 10.11
6GB Ram


----------



## Lexx (29. November 2010)

ist bei mir (und bis dato bei jedem anderen) genauso.
es gibt schon mehrere threads dazu.


----------



## eternal-blue (29. November 2010)

ok danke, hab übe die suche zwar paar gefunden, aber keine lösung.
gibts vieleicht seitens der redaktion irgend welchen support? (email?)

find ich schon extrem ärgerlich, ich hab mir die zeitung nur wegen dem tool gekauft...


----------



## Lexx (29. November 2010)

support bei so einer bastlerei.. ? denke ich nicht.
lösung gibts auch keine, außer die allererste version
zu verwenden, die du aber ohnehin schon besitzt.

wie.. ? dich interessiert nichts, über was in dem heft
berichtet wird.. ? liest du nicht gerne.. ?


----------



## eternal-blue (29. November 2010)

Naja, das Tool wurd doch mehrere Ausgaben groß als Exclusiv Tool auf dem Cover angepriesen. Da sollte man doch ausgehen das es funktioniert^^

Wenn bei niemanden funktioniert, sollte es doch zumindest irgend eine Reaktion vom Verlag geben.

Aus dem Grund les ich auch praktisch keine PC Zeitschriften mehr. Egal ob Spiele oder Hardware Test, jeder Verlag hat mehrere üble Leichen im Keller (The Fall, Gothic 3, Driver 3 ect.). So eine Zeitschrift kann ich dann nicht mehr ernst nehmen...


----------



## Lexx (29. November 2010)

die zeitschrift hat ja nichts mit dem tool zu tun.
ausser daß sie angeblich dem tommit die signierung
bezahlt haben, was ich aber bezweifle (halte es fürn fake
bzw. nur werbung).

weiters funktioniert das tool ja auch.
nur die GUI bzw. die signierung scheitert.

wennsd mit F8 hochfährst, gehts auch mit GUI.
vorausgesetzt du hast die alten ssaa-exes.

weil die, die bei der GUI dabei waren, funktionieren
trotz identer prüfsumme auch manuel gestartet nicht.

soll uns das mal einer erklären.

ich habs sozusagen nur als "mischung" von allen 
hinbekommen, aber da meine 260er sowieso 
zu schwach ist..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. November 2010)

Bei mir geht's mit GUI


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. November 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> die zeitschrift hat ja nichts mit dem tool zu tun.
> ausser daß sie angeblich dem tommit die signierung
> bezahlt haben, was ich aber bezweifle (halte es fürn fake
> bzw. nur werbung).



Was soll das? Natürlich haben wir das bezahlt, um das coole Tool noch besser nutzbar zu machen. Außerdem stehen wir in Kontakt mit Thomas. Der Gegenwert ist, dass wir das Teil exklusiv auf der DVD haben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## eternal-blue (30. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei mir geht's mit GUI



Und wie?

Ich habs jetzt auf zwei PCs probiert.

PC1:
Asus Rampage II
Core I7 720
6GB Ram
ATI 5870
X-Fi
Window 7 64bit Ultimate

PC2:
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
Core I7 720
12Gb Ram
Nvidia 480GTX
Asus Xonar
Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate

Auf allen die aktuellsten Treiber, keine exotische Software. vcredist_x64.exe und vcredist_x86.exe installierst.

Ich starte die GUI, füge die Spiele oben hinzu (zum testen Crysis bzw. Crysis Warhead)

Framelimiter 0.0
Auflösungsmultiplikator 2.0
Restliche Hacken sind Aus

Ich starte das SSAA Tool über den Button und die Sponsored by PCGH Werbung erscheint (das enable SSAA läuft lauf Taskmanager auch als 32bit Version)

Ich starte das passende Spiel und nix. Wie gesagt, das Tool was man sich frei runterladen kann, funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## BigMac81 (1. Dezember 2010)

bei mir funktioniert das tool auch nicht.
und wenn ich das gui wieder starten will sagt er mir das er die config.txt nicht findet obwohl sie in dem ordner liegt wo auch das tool ist
und disable ssaa-tool funktiniert auch nicht

PC

ASUS P5Q-Deluxe
Q9550 @ 3,9GHz
4 GB RAM
GTX 460
Win 7 64Bit


----------



## Alexquad84 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi bei mir auch nicht

auch nicht das orginale auf der HP aber bei mir ging es schon mal

wäre toll wenn sich von der redaktion mal darum kümmert warum es nicht geht.

Windows7 x64
I7 @ 4,2Ghz
480 GTX 262.99Treiber
6GB speicher

LG
Alex


----------



## Lui (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
bei mir läufts auch nicht. Echt schade würd gern mal testen ob mein Pc damit kla kommt.
Hoffe das vll ne neue version erscheint oder so^^.

System:
Windows 7 x64
955 BE
GTX280 262.99
8GB speicher

PS: ich hab ein Tool für Nvidia Karten gefunden mit dem es ganz einfach geht!! Man muss nur die SSAA Art aussuchen und schon läufts und zieht die frames richtig in den Keller. Sieht auch besser aus^^.
Hier der Link: http://www.3dcenter.org/download/nvidia-geforce-ssaa-tool


----------



## AlpineRider (7. Januar 2011)

Da muss ich mich dranhängen. Bei mir funktioniert das Tool leider auch nicht. Alles gemacht wie es bei der Info beschrieben ist, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich kann keinerlei andere Auflösung bei den Spielen auswählen.

Core i5 750
Asus P7P55D Pro
4 GB DDR3
Zotac GTX 275 1792 MB @ Nvidia Treiber 160.99
Win 7 64bit, alle Updates drauf
DirectX 11
LG Flatron W2453TQ


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2011)

Welche Spiele?


----------



## ich558 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich habs auch schön öfter Versucht jedoch ohne Erfolg 
Nur damit ich weis obs so richtig ist: Ich kopieren einfach das Verzeichnis des Ordners in dem die .exe Datei ist, füge das in den entsprechenden Ortner ein und tippe manuell dahinter z.B /Crysis.exe noch dahinter, oder?
Getestet wurde bisher
Dirt2
GTA4
Risen
Gothic 4
Cod 6


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2011)

Das Tool wirkt nur unter DX10/11, mit Ausnahmen wie Dirt 2. Bei keinem der von dir genannten Spiele außer Crysis (DX10) funktioniert es daher nicht.


----------



## ich558 (9. Januar 2011)

Achso das ist schade. Crysis kann man ja auch leicht über die Konsole Downsampel. Ich dachte G4 und Risen laufen mit DX10. 
Ich werd mal andere Games ausprobieren und berichten obs geklappt hat.


----------



## eternal-blue (11. Januar 2011)

Mal so zur Info. Ist auf der aktuellen DVD immer noch das selbe Tool drauf oder
wurde da mal was dran gebastelt?

Das alte (das gesponsorte, Ausgabe 12/2009) funktioniert definitiv nicht, da kann der Herr von der PCGH sagen was er will.

Ansonsten wäre es super nett, wenn PCGH_Marc mal ein ganz kurzes Video drehen könnte, wie er es bei Crysis, unter Window 7 64bit ohne F8 zu drücken, zum laufen bekommt.

Dann könnte ja jeder hier das ganze mal nachspielen und schauen ob es an seinem unvermögen liegt, ODER DOCH AM TOOL!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Januar 2011)

Wir haben seit Monaten eine Version mit digitaler Treibersignatur auf der DVD, da brauchste nicht F8 drücken ... und wenn ich sage Crysis geht, dann geht's auch.


----------



## Black_PC (11. Januar 2011)

Wärst du vllt so freundlich, eine kleine Anleitung zu machen, als Video oder in Textform, weil ich finde das Tool, eig sehr interessant, aber bei mir funktioniert es leider auch nicht, wobei ich eher glaube, dass es an mir liegt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Januar 2011)

Was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Welche Version nutzt du, welches Spiel, welche API und kommt zB eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Black_PC (11. Januar 2011)

Also ich nutze die Version von der DVD aus Ausgabe 02/2011.
Spiele sind, Crysis, Crysis Warhead und Crysis Wars, allesamt über Steam. Da ist auch schon meine erste Frage, welchen .exe muss ich dann beim Tool anwählen ?

System ist:
Windows 7 HP 64-Bit
Geforce GTX 460

Wenn ich dann ne Anwendung beim Tool wähle und auch dann genau die verlinkte Datei starte, kann ich keine höhere Auflösung als die native auswählen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Januar 2011)

Immer die echte Exe, also "crysis.exe" samt Pfad. Zudem muss es DirectX 10 sein.


----------



## eternal-blue (12. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Welche Version nutzt du, welches Spiel, welche API und kommt zB eine Fehlermeldung?



Ich benutze die signierte Version von der DVD 12/10

Ich befolge die Anleitung und bin mir zu 99%* sicher das ich keinen Fehler mache, aber ich kann in Crysis einfach keine höhere Aulösung wählen als 1920x1200. Dx10, keine Fehlermeldung.

a: Entweder bin ich und die anderen User wirklich nicht in der Lage das Teil zu bedienen, dann wäre ich für ein kurzes Video wirklich sehr dankbar.

b: Das Tool von der DVD ist defekt, dann wäre es nett wenn sie mir ihre funkionierene Version vieleicht per Email senden könnten. Beweisfoto das ich die Zeitschrift gekauft habe: http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/9976/img0692qt.jpg

email gibt es per pn, wenn das möglich ist

*das orginal tool von: .: ToMMTi-Systems :: Hinter den Kulissen moderner 3D-Hardware :. funktioniert wenn ich die treibersignatur abschalte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir das Tool leider nicht schicken, für DVD-Ersatz wende dich bitte an die aufgedruckte Reklamations-Adresse. Einen Defekt schließe ich jedoch aus.

Ich werfe die aktuelle Tool-Version mal an und mache dir einen Screenshot, Moment.

*EDIT*
Funktioniert alles wie es soll. Mit Steam und Crysis in der DX10-Version kann ich die doppelte Auflösung fahren. Alles wichtige rot umrahmt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch ne Frage und zwar, muss ich bei Crysis und anderen Spielen, dann inGame bestimmte Grafikoptionen umstellen ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Januar 2011)

Nein, einzig und alleine die Auflösung. Und darauf achten, dass das Spiel mit der DX10/11-API ausgeführt wird.


----------



## danomat (1. Februar 2011)

ich pack den thread auch mal wieder aus:

hab grad das ssaa tool von der pcgh dvd geladen.

ich hab die gui offen, dead space 2 ordner und deadspace2.exe ausgewählt. hab auflösungsmulti auf 2.0 , den rest alles aus, speichern, tool starten. und die ssaa.exe enabled.

jedoch kann ich im spiel keine andere auflösung wählen. nur die vorhandenen alten 

kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. Februar 2011)

hab es bisher auch noch nicht zum laufen bekommen.
allerdings weiss ich auch nicht, ob ds2 dx10 unterstütz. wenn nich is ja klar, warums nich läuft


----------



## danomat (1. Februar 2011)

frage hat sich geklärt. scheint noch mit dx9 zu laufen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2011)

DS2 ist DX9 only. Wie 97% aller Konsolen-Ports.

Ist ganz einfach: Fraps installieren. Ist der Counter ingame schwarz hinterlegt, ist's DX10/11.


----------



## Spellcaster (9. März 2011)

eternal-blue schrieb:


> Ich bekomme das SSA Tool mit der Treibersignatur nicht zum laufen. Vieleicht hat hier irgendwer ne Idee wie das gehen soll.
> 
> Ich starte die GUI, wähle die z.b. crysis.exe aus, und starte über die GUI das SSAA Tool. Aber ich kann in Crysis dann trotzdem nur 1920x1200 auswählen.
> 
> ...




Ich hab quasi das gleiche Problem.

System:
OS: Win7 Ultimate 64-Bit
CPU: SB i5 2500
Board: P8P67-M
GraKa: Sapphire HD6850 mit Catalyst 11.2
RAM: 16GB

Ausgabe, von der ich das Tool runterkopiert habe: 04/2011

Was ich gemacht habe:
- Ordner vom SSAA-Tool von der DVD kopiert und unter "C:\"abgelegt.
- vcredist_x64.exe und vcredist_x86.exe (auch in dieser reihenfolge) installiert bzw. (da ich nur "reparieren/auf ursprungszustand zurücksetzen" und "deinstallieren" zur auswahl hatte) auf den ursprungszustand zurückgesetzt.
- Windows neu gestartet und mittels F8 die erzwingung der ditigitalen Treibersignierung deaktiviert ! Windows ansonsten normal starten lassen.
- SSAA-GUI.exe gestartet und den Dateipfad zu Crysis und die übringen Einstellungen eingestellt (s. Bild)
- Einmal auf "Einstellungen speichern" geklickt und das Programm dann einmal neu gestartet (um zu sehn, dass die Einstellungen auch wirklich drin sind)
- Klick auf den button "SSAA-Tool starten" damit es losgehen kann
- Über den Windows-Explorer (wusste nicht ob es auch über Steam klappt) die "Crysis.exe" aus dem vorab eingestelltem Verzeichnis gestartet

Problem:
Auch wenn ich nicht weiß wo ich ggf. einen Fehler gemacht haben könnte, bekomme ich keine neuen Auflösungen zur Auswahl. Die bisherige Auflösung 1920x1200 bleibt weiterhin die höchste Auflösung. 

Anmerkungen am Rande:
- Was mir beim "rumprobieren" anschließend aufgefallen ist wollte ich nicht vorenthalten. Wenn ich "mehrmals" hintereinander auf den Button "Einstellungen speichern" klicke und das Programm neustarte dann habe ich JEDEN Eintrag der Spiele-Liste doppelt, dreifach,. vierfach, etc. drinne (je nachdem wie oft ich den Button vorher geklickt hatte ! Bei einmal sah ja alles weiterhin OK aus, zumal es auch nur beim neustart des Programms auffällt)
- Nachdem ich nun die doppelten (dreifachen, vierfachen, etc...) Einträge wieder über den "löschen"-Button entfernt hatte hab ich mal in die Datei "games.txt" reingesehen und hab mich gewundert das da nun überall Leerzeilen drin waren. Ich dachte mir "wenns funktioniert, OK. Aber das könnte man auch aufräumen" und hab die Leerzeilen rausgelöscht. Beim nächsten start des Programms war dann die Spiele-Liste komplett leer ... Super -.-

Hier der Screenshot, um zu zeigen wie es bei mir aussieht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über eine Antwort, die mir in irgendeiner Weise weiterhelfen könnte, würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Zybba (10. April 2011)

Spellcaster schrieb:


> - Windows neu gestartet und mittels F8 die erzwingung der ditigitalen Treibersignierung deaktiviert ! Windows ansonsten normal starten lassen.


 
So wie ich das verstanden habe, brauchst du nicht mehr F8 drücken. Der Treiber ist ja jetzt signiert.
Ansonsten hab ich leider das gleiche Problem wie du. Ebenfalls mit Crysis. :/

Kann uns wer helfen?


----------



## Equilibrium (20. April 2011)

Bei mir will einfach nicht die SSAA-GUI.exe laufen, warum auch immer. Erst steht sie im Taskmanager drin und dann ist sie auch wieder weg. Die enable_SSAA_Tool.exe wird im taskmanager aufgelistet und läuft auch. Nur die SSAA-GUI.exe will irgendwie nicht. Weiß da wer Rat?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. April 2011)

Wird das Tool in jeder Ausgabe weiter angeboten??? Lese schon ne Weile keine PCGh mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. April 2011)

Ja, ist DVD-Dauergast.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ja, ist DVD-Dauergast.


 
Dann werd ich mir mal wieder eine zulegen...ich renne am besten sofort los.

Edit: gekauft...gleich morgen früh mal testen!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. April 2011)

Also bei mir hat es nun geklappt...musste echt nur bei Crysis Warhead DX10 auswählen...vorher ging es auch nicht. Aber Marc, wie kriege ich es bei Bad Company 2 hin...bis dato funzt dies auch bei mir nicht.#
Screens sind unten...allerdins ist Warhead überhaupt nicht mehr spielbar...

Hab unten mal zwei vergleichsbilder erstellt...

1.Bild: Standardauflösung mit 2048x1152 (Nativ) und 8xAA
2.Bild: 4096x2304 + 2xAA (Unspielbar)

PS: Das erstere Crysis-Bild ist das Downgesampelte Bild...siehe unten an den Grashalmen.

Supermegaedit: Bad Company 2 funzt nun auch...Yeah danke PCGH für dieses geile Tool!!! Einfach den Updater genutzt...anstatt die Game.Exe.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. April 2011)

Bei BC2 trägst du die Auflösung einfach in die "settings.ini" in den Eigenen Dokumenten ein, fertig.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei BC2 trägst du die Auflösung einfach in die "settings.ini" in den Eigenen Dokumenten ein, fertig.


 
Danke nochmal für den Tipp...allerdings hats ja denn mit dem Updater anstatt der Exe wunderbar gefunzt...nur Fps sind halt im Keller.  Danke nochmal.


----------



## dennypenny333 (25. April 2011)

Hi @ll ich habe ich habe nur Probleme bei dx10/11 spiele dx9 geht bei mir ohne irgendwelche Tool´s mit der hohen Auflösung kann mir da einer helfen ? ich habe das SSAA Tool runtergeladen und alles befolgt was da steht nur ich kann´s nicht aktivieren wegen Admin rechte und so weiter 

Mfg. Dennis


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2011)

Ich habe bei BC2 das Problem, dass ich die Auflösung in der settings.ini zwar ändern kann, anfangs bleiben sie sogar noch aber nach ein paar Sekunden springt die Auflösung wieder zurück.  Weiß jemand woran das liegt? Muss ich die .ini vielleicht schreibgeschützt speichern...?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. April 2011)

Probiere es halt, iirc nicht.


----------



## Rasputin468 (3. April 2013)

ok ich denke mal mein problem ist hier am besten aufgehoben. Hab seit dem ich das tool nutze immer wieder das selber Problem. bei einem game klappt das ganze nach 2-3 mal rum probieren tadellos , bei anderem wiederum wie bei crysis 3 garnicht. Egal ob ich 3d ausmache oder nicht. Das Tool scheint an sich her zu funktionieren , wenn ich mal testweise schenelles cpu rendering einschalte. aber Auflösung kann ich wählen klappt nicht. eventuell weiss einer da was ?


----------



## knexfan0011 (3. April 2013)

Dir ist schon bewusst dass der letze post in diesem thread fast 2 Jahre her ist oder?


----------



## Rasputin468 (3. April 2013)

das ist mir nicht entgangen. aber wozu ein neues aufmachen wenn das Thema das selber ist und den selben tool betrifft. aber danke für den gratis push


----------



## Rasputin468 (7. April 2013)

keiner mehr der das Problem hat ?


----------



## Rasputin468 (10. April 2013)

bin immer noch ratlos.


----------



## Rasputin468 (27. April 2013)

hat das den keiner ausser mir ? PCGH Team wie siehts den mit euch aus.


----------

